# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Giúp mình so sánh 2 Laptop HP (core2 vs i3) dòng này với

## queen98

*giúp mình so sánh 2 laptop hp (core2 vs i3) dòng này với* *hp dv4t t6600/vga geforce 512mb*

*giá:  14 399 000 vnd* 
*- hp pavilion dv4t 1500 entertainment pc*
*- espresso black*
*- intel(r) core(tm)2 duo processor t6600 2 x 2.2 ghz**
*- 3gb ddr3 bus 1066mhz system memory (2 dimm) - 250gb sata hard drive 7200rpm with hp protectsmart hard drive protection *
- vga: nvidia geforce 105m 512mb rời*
- 14.1" diagonal wxga high-definition hp brightview widescreen display (1280 x 800) 
- supermulti 8x dvd+/-r/rw with double layer support *
- webcam
*- wireless-n card
- remote control 
- hp color matching keyboard 
- 6 cell lithium ion battery 
- os: windows 7 home premium lisence 
*hàng brand new 100%,nguyen seal. nhập khẩu từ usa, bảo hành toàn cầu 12 tháng*


*và con hp i3 sau:*
*hp dv4t core i3*

*giá:  14 900 000 vnd* 
*components
• espresso black
• genuine windows 7 home premium 64-bit
• intel(r) core(tm) i3-330m dual core processor (2.13ghz, 3mb l2 cache)
• 3gb ddr3 system memory (2 dimm)
• 320gb 7200rpm sata hard drive with hp protectsmart hard drive protection
• intel(r) hd graphics
• 14.1" diagonal wxga high-definition hp brightview widescreen display (1280 x 800)
• supermulti 8x dvd+/-r/rw with double layer support
• webcam only
• wireless-n card
• no tv tuner w/remote control
• hp color matching keyboard
• 6 cell lithium ion battery
• no modem
• microsoft(r) works 9.0*
*price: 14.900.000 vnd*
*brand new 100%,sealed,import from usa*
*mình băn khoan khi nghe dòng i3 này chỉ là dòng phổ thông nên giá rẻ hơn core 2 duo, các bạn giáp đáp cho mình với nhé, mình mua máy để học develop*

----------


## seovotinh

các chip core i3 dựa trên kiến trúc westmere, được sản xuất bằng quy trình 32 nm, tích hợp gpu trong cpu nên có hiệu năng đồ họa cải thiện và tiêu thụ ít năng lượng hơn. hơn thế, các chip này có thể phát lại video với độ nét full hd 1080p và giải mã phim blu-ray. mỗi lõi của những chip mới có khả năng xử lý đồng thời 2 luồng nên một chip core i3 lõi kép có thể xử lý đồng thời 4 luồng (chip core 2 duo lõi kép hiện nay chỉ có thể xử lý đồng thời 2 luồng).
theo intel, chip core i3 thuộc dạng cao cấp trong cả tính năng và mềm dẻo về giá thành. theo đó, core i3 với những ứng dụng công nghệ mới nên giá thành giảm đến 13% nhưng có tốc độ cao hơn dòng pentium và dual 2 core do có số luồng xử lý (threads) nhanh gấp đôi. bộ nhớ smartcard được nâng cấp đến 4m so với tối đa của dòng 2 nhân là 3m. tốc độ hỗ trợ ddram thế hệ thứ ba của core i3 thế hệ 5xx lên tới 1333 mhz, cho tốc độ xử lý tốt hơn. tốc độ của gpu là 733 mhz cũng cao hơn so với dòng 2 nhân là 533mhz. ngoài ra, core i3 còn có khả năng tự ép xung giống như thế hệ core i5.
ra mắt vào tháng 8 năm ngoái, core i5 bao gồm 3 tên mã là arrandale, clarkdale và lynnfield nhưng chỉ có bộ vi xử lý lynnfield được phát triển mạnh trên nền công nghệ 32 nm. tính năng ép xung (turbo boost) cho phép người sử dụng có thể tăng tốc hệ thống khi xử lý nhiều công việc. tính năng này tự động cân chỉnh các quá trình giúp core i5 có thể tăng tốc từ 2.66 lên 3.2 ghz. ngoài ra, socket lga 1156 (socket h) với nhiều tính năng giúp việc gia tốc phần cứng tốt hơn so với socket 775 thông thường. socket h có ưu điểm là tích hợp chip bán cầu bắc vào bộ vi xử lý và tăng tốc card đồ họa trên chuẩn pci-express 2.0x16. máy tích hợp core i5 là những dòng máy mạnh về đồ họa và giải trí đa phương tiện.

----------


## thambt029

> *giá:  14 399 000 vnd* 
> *- hp pavilion dv4t 1500 entertainment pc*
> *- espresso black*
> *- intel(r) core(tm)2 duo processor t6600 2 x 2.2 ghz**
> *- 3gb ddr3 bus 1066mhz system memory (2 dimm) - 250gb sata hard drive 7200rpm with hp protectsmart hard drive protection *
> - vga: nvidia geforce 105m 512mb rời*
> - 14.1" diagonal wxga high-definition hp brightview widescreen display (1280 x 800) 
> - supermulti 8x dvd+/-r/rw with double layer support *
> - webcam
> ...


theo mình thì dùng máy này hay hơn, dù chip i3 là chíp mới nhưng tốc độ xử lý cũng không nhanh hơn chip core là bao nhiêu. máy này lại có card đồ họa rời, dùng chương trình xử lý ảnh hoặc chơi game thì ok luôn.
mình chỉ thấy không ổn ở chỗ máy hok ghi rõ cache (bộ nhớ đệm), mà "*core(tm)2 duo processor t6600* "theo mình nghĩ chỉ có cache 2mb sao đó !

----------


## Hai

> theo mình thì dùng máy này hay hơn, dù chip i3 là chíp mới nhưng tốc độ xử lý cũng không nhanh hơn chip core là bao nhiêu. máy này lại có card đồ họa rời, dùng chương trình xử lý ảnh hoặc chơi game thì ok luôn.
> mình chỉ thấy không ổn ở chỗ máy hok ghi rõ cache (bộ nhớ đệm), mà "*core(tm)2 duo processor t6600* "theo mình nghĩ chỉ có cache 2mb sao đó !


fsb 1066 2mb l2 cache
mình cũng thiên về con này, vì mình làm web có thiên về đồ hoạ chút, thanks bro đã reply

----------


## vftravel

core2 chỉ 2 nhân i3 thì 4 nhân
theo mình dc biết thì tất cả phần mềm thiết kế chưa tận dụng hết công nghệ core2 
con core2 co card *geforce 105m 512mb rời
theo tôi nếu mua để xài thì nên mua con core2
còn đua theo công nghệ thì chọn con i3 cho hợp mode 
hiện tôi đang bán 2 dòng này tôi thấy chúng chạy như nhau
nếu bạn chưa thỏa đáng với lời giải thích này thì bạn hãy chat với tui ym : minhsang_0410 tôi sẽ tư vấn bạn giúp bạn so sánh để bạn hài lòng
*

----------

